# Is it wrong to want a pretty Chihuahua?



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Am I wrong to want a pretty Chihuahua as a pet?
When you don't want to breed, dress up or carry in bag etc?

Just want a pretty girl.

Any thoughts?

Barbara x


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Why would it be wrong? You like what you like and obviously you should get one that makes you happy.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Harley Ridin Chopper said:


> Why would it be wrong? You like what you like and obviously you should get one that makes you happy.


It was "suggested" that I shouldn't say I wanted a pretty puppy when approaching breeders 

Barbara x


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I dont think its wrong at all to want a pretty chi. YOu should get what you want you are paying for it after all. Maybe you should ask for a beautiful puppy since you cant ask for a pretty one lol


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

appleblossom said:


> I dont think its wrong at all to want a pretty chi. YOu should get what you want you are paying for it after all. Maybe you should ask for a beautiful puppy since you cant ask for a pretty one lol


I REALLY like that suggestion appleblossom...thank you 

You've made my evening...or should that be morning!

Barbara x


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

BOL, really a breeder said that to you? Well maybe he/she took offence as they think all their babies are pretty. 

If you are looking for a specific look I would make them send me loads and loads of pictures, front face shot, profile shot, standing, sitting, etc. Maybe next to something for size referance so you don't get there and it is gigantic for its age. Maybe a natural lightening picture (like near a bright window) so you can see natural coloring. This way you don't waist your time going there for something that is not what you really want.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Harley Ridin Chopper said:


> BOL, really a breeder said that to you?


Yes they did and I was a bit taken aback considering what breeders ask for puppies in the UK.

My husband wasn't impressed either...I'm a tad disillusioned now to be honest and have lost my faith rather 

Might as well join everyone else and look on the puppy supermarket sites...

Barbara x


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

I too think that you should be able to have what you want. If you are willing to pay for the quality of the pup then why should you have to settle for less than you want simply because you don't want to show or breed her. It isn't like you are expecting a flawless chi, I am sure, you just want one that represents the breed well. If I bred dogs I don't think I would have a problem with someone looking for what they consider pretty. I mean don't we all want things that we think look nice?


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

roughhouse said:


> I too think that you should be able to have what you want. If you are willing to pay for the quality of the pup then why should you have to settle for less than you want simply because you don't want to show or breed her. It isn't like you are expecting a flawless chi, I am sure, you just want one that represents the breed well. If I bred dogs I don't think I would have a problem with someone looking for what they consider pretty. I mean don't we all want things that we think look nice?


Thank you, as you say I wasn't looking for a cheap puppy. Don't want perfection either, just a sweet pretty girl.
Well, you live and learn...

Barbara x


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Barbara, I would just be very specific in what you are looking for when you talk to breeders. Say that you prefer the smaller ones, a nice head and expression, etc. Then ask for lots of pictures. Maybe if they could pose them next to a coke can so you could judge size and ask for current weights. Also weights of both parents and grandparents if they know them. That way you will weed out some of the bigger ones. A breeder should NOT be offended by that. They should want their pups to go to good homes that are a perfect fit. 

Don't give up and don't lose faith. Your puppy is out there somewhere. And I bet she is NOT on the puppy supermarket sites.  Get some referrals to reputable breeders and then put your name on a waiting list for a litter if you especially like the mom and dad. A dog that lives 15+ years should be worth waiting for.

Brodysmom


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Brodysmom said:


> Don't give up and don't lose faith. Your puppy is out there somewhere. And I bet she is NOT on the puppy supermarket sites.  Get some referrals to reputable breeders and then put your name on a waiting list for a litter if you especially like the mom and dad. A dog that lives 15+ years should be worth waiting for.
> 
> Brodysmom


Thank you. Sadly my last Chihuahua came via Chi rescue recommendation and didn't make it to 10 years 

Sorry if I sound cynical tonight....just the way I feel at the moment.

Barbara x


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Barbara, I agree with everyone else. You want what you want. There is absolutely nothing wrong with that. However, don't be closed to finding your soul pup just because she may not be 100% breed type. But I agree with Tracy, you should e-mail with several reputable breeders in your are of the UK and tell them specifically what you are looking for. Really, if the breeder is worth their salt, they will appreciate someone who is well educated in the breed and what the standards entail. If any breeder is offended because you are looking for a pup on type, then they are not good breeders in my opinion, they are just looking to sell their pups to the highest bidder whether they conform to standards or not.

Don't be discouraged, your search is early days yet and your soul pup is out there somewhere.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Rosiesmum said:


> Thank you. Sadly my last Chihuahua came via Chi rescue recommendation and didn't make it to 10 years
> 
> Sorry if I sound cynical tonight....just the way I feel at the moment.
> 
> Barbara x


You have a right to feel that way!! You drove all that way and then the puppy wasn't as represented. And the breeder was rude. Of course you feel that way! But just think of it this way... when the RIGHT puppy comes along, you will know it and it will be so much sweeter because you had to wait for her and look for her. You didn't just take the first dog that came along. You planned and waited and that is worth it.

Brodysmom


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Brodysmom said:


> You have a right to feel that way!! You drove all that way and then the puppy wasn't as represented. And the breeder was rude. Of course you feel that way! But just think of it this way... when the RIGHT puppy comes along, you will know it and it will be so much sweeter because you had to wait for her and look for her. You didn't just take the first dog that came along. You planned and waited and that is worth it.
> 
> Brodysmom


Thank you, have sent you a pm. Actually it wasn't this breeder who made the remark...sorry I wasn't clearer!

Think we'll look for another breed...

Barbara x


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm thinking I must have missed a thread somewhere. I'm trying to keep up on your "journey to chihood". Barbara, any breeder who was put off by you wanting a beautiful chi is crazy. I've been so lucky with breeders. I wanted a white, cobby body, not huge girl with a black nose that had smaller parents and grandparents (inspired by Zoey). That is exactly what I got. Don't you dare feel bad or let anyone make you feel bad for what you want. If I'm actually paying for a dog, looking for a dog, you can be sure I am going to get what I want. Yes, Lily was unexpected. She was not at all physically what I would have looked for but she grabbed my heart with her darling face and personality. You can't imagine how many dogs I looked at, breeders I spoke to, pictures that were e-mailed before I found Cooper. Up until the morning I got him, I was supposed to maybe get another doxie but it didn't feel right. It just wasn't quite what I wanted. Unless you adopt or one finds you, most people have an idea of what they want. I wouldn't budge on your petite longcoat girl that you want. It's what you want, you've talked about it and you deserve it. If in your journey, you find one that grabs you that maybe is a shortcoat or something, that's different. Hold your ground and seek your perfect girl. She is out there. Keep us posted. I'm going to go back and see if I missed something, I've been wondering where you're at with this. Good luck sweetie.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

*puppy supermarket site???*

Could you tell me what a puppy supermarket site is and why you might as well join everyone else?
I have never heard that term used before.


Rosiesmum said:


> Yes they did and I was a bit taken aback considering what breeders ask for puppies in the UK.
> 
> My husband wasn't impressed either...I'm a tad disillusioned now to be honest and have lost my faith rather
> 
> ...


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

yes..it's so wrong to want pretty chi.....hehehe...just kidding...you buy what you love .....


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

I don't see anything wrong with that. I wanted a certain body type when I went looking for a chihuahua, and I'm still wondering in the back of my mind how Tilly and Pearl are going to turn out when they're older. Sometimes I feel bad for putting so much emphasis on looks, but we have preferences...it's human.

My "worst case scenario"? Tall, spindly legs, greyhound lean body, with sparse hair and weepy eyes. Which, hate to say it, pretty much describes Boo. LOL But I love my baby and will continue to love Tilly and Pearl even if they turn out to be swamp beast ugly.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Of course you have a right to want a "pretty chi"!! Keep in mind that "pretty" can be in the eye of the beholder even with breed standards. I think the suggestions of being specific about what looks you like are spot on. Imagine going into a hair salon and asking for a "pretty hairstyle". Who knows what you might end up with!!  Good luck and find what you love!!


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

What do you mean by pretty?? A dog that fits the breed standard?


----------



## Jetta (Mar 26, 2009)

I do sometimes wonder what homes the miss marked Papillons go to when I see them for sale for the same price as the perfectly symetrical ones but then I saw one the most miss-marked I'd ever seen it only had colour on one ear and I thought he was adorable (Matt didn't agree though). But it got me to wondering and I think every quirky pet will find a quirky owner to match I mean what's pretty is just opinion at the end of the day (and symetry we're kinda pre-programmed to find good symetry attractive in others) but I figure just as I find certain things pretty about one puppy there'll always be sombody who dissagree's and finds other things pretty about another puppy.

I prefere dearhead to apple head, I prefere long coat to short but I'm very certain there'lll be plenty here who dissagree.

There's nothing wrong with wanting a pretty pet and since pretty is different to everyone I don't see many Chi's being left out.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

But aren't all chihuahuas "pretty" LOL 
And i don't think all breeders would be offended if you used that word i use it when i look for a puppy too the only term i don't use is teacup thats the only one!!!
Someone phoned recently looking for a teacup so all i did was explain that chihuahuas aren't bred to be teacups but i wouldn't be offended if you asked for a pretty puppy i would be happy!!


----------



## Jetta (Mar 26, 2009)

I do have one trick though when looking for Pap's and that's the fact that Matt's a little OCD which is part of the reason symetrical markings are so important to him and any breeders I've spoken to have laughed and assured me the pups have great markings. Brilliant excuse though i thought OCD does have it's perks at times and he's great at tidying p lol. He loves the way he is  I do sometimes wish I could put the TV volume on an odd number though.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

No, there's nothing wrong with wanting a pretty dog!!

Just make sure it is a healthy one - there was a shocking programme on tv here last night - "Pedigree dogs; The Shocking Truth" "“Pedigree Dogs: the Shocking Truth lifts the lid on the true extent of health and welfare problems in pedigree dogs in the UK. Seventy-five per cent of the seven million dogs in the UK are pedigrees, and they cost their owners over £10m in vet fees every week. This in-depth investigation suggests they are in serious trouble, plagued by genetic disease due to decades of inbreeding. They are also suffering acute problems because of the showring’s emphasis on looks over and above function and health.”


it showed how the British Kennel club has been advocating the breeding of dogs to what they see as the perfect dog - in reality many breeds of dogs are very different to the dogs they were 30 years ago - many are now what you would call deformed all in order to be "show standard"

One of the top guys in the Kennel Club would not say it was wrong to allow mother to son breeding, brother to sister breeding and he himself had bred grandfather to grandaughter. 

The Rhodesian Ridgeback has suffered particularly - the ridge is actually like a form of cerebal palsy and can cause awful pain to the dog. Culling of puppies without the ridge is encouraged.

A pomerainian who won Cruft's best in show in 2003 had previously had major surgery to remove part of her throat - which had been caused by her having the flattened face - a requirement for the breed.

I do hope that the breeding of dogs does try to return the dogs to their original and healthy state - before "show" looks became so important. You can have a beautiful dog that doesn't "meet" the breed standard - heavens above we don't all look like Miss America!!


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

biggles said:


> No, there's nothing wrong with wanting a pretty dog!!
> 
> Just make sure it is a healthy one - there was a shocking programme on tv here last night - "Pedigree dogs; The Shocking Truth" "“Pedigree Dogs: the Shocking Truth lifts the lid on the true extent of health and welfare problems in pedigree dogs in the UK. Seventy-five per cent of the seven million dogs in the UK are pedigrees, and they cost their owners over £10m in vet fees every week. This in-depth investigation suggests they are in serious trouble, plagued by genetic disease due to decades of inbreeding. They are also suffering acute problems because of the showring’s emphasis on looks over and above function and health.”
> 
> ...


Please realise this program only told 1 side of the story... they forgot to mention there are thousands of breeders out there who care more about the breed's health and conservation then winning with a flavour of the month


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Linipi,

I fully agree with you, I am sure there are thousands of really good breeders where health of the breed is their top priority.

However, when buying my puppy, the mantra was go to the Kennel club and get a list of their breeders. 

The program showed many kennel club breeders who did not care about their dogs as long as they fit the "standard"

One champion Cavalier who won shows all around was diagnosed with syringomyelia (a deadly painful brain disease). After diagnosis, this cavalier went on to sire 26 litters - syringomyelia is hereditary, so that means there are a lot of beautful looking little pups with this time bomb of a brain disease just waiting to appear.

The program just made me aware that in the UK and probably Ireland that Kennel Club membership is not a guarantee of breeding morals.

How do you find and pick a puppy that is healthy? - a puppy that has not been bred just to look cute or to appeal to people who want to buy extremes? - I don't know the answer to this.

Is there such a thing as a chihuahua that is too small for it's own health? What should we look for when buying a puppy?

I know this is an emotive subject - but seeing the program really made me think - afterall all we want is happy little dogs!!


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

biggles said:


> I do hope that the breeding of dogs does try to return the dogs to their original and healthy state - before "show" looks became so important. You can have a beautiful dog that doesn't "meet" the breed standard - heavens above we don't all look like Miss America!!


Too true, too true. The horse associations have this problem as well: breeding for smaller and smaler legs and feet with a huge body (for quarter horses) until you've created an animal practically useless for its original function. Gaited horses also are experiencing some public outcry at their emphasis on certain attributes which encourage unhealthy animals.

But as I said: I just want some type of uniformity. As far as I'm concerned, the breed standard for chis could became a cobby, furry, med/short legged dog with a beautiful mouse-like face and perfectly healthy muzzle stop who averages around 6-8 lbs. Hehehe

I've just never seen a breed with so much flexibility. Long, short, bare almost as an egg, furry like a spitz breed, long radar ears, short furred ones, apple head, deer head, cobby, lean, the list just goes on and on. You might get some difference in features with other dogs such as a lab or german sheperd, but for the most part they look the same. Chis are just so across the board.

Just look at these "stud" dogs here: http://www.wellbredpets.com/Chihuahua-stud-dogs.html Some I'm scratching my head at going "huh?" and their owners are stating that they're suitable for show, blah, blah, blah... The emphasis seems to only be on size. It's like the dog could look like a swamp beast, but as long as it was around 3 lbs., they're gonig to call it a chihuahua and people will flock to have one. Not that any of these dogs actually look like swamp beasts mind you.


----------



## peapod (Nov 9, 2008)

Thing is, can you really tell by looking at a pup what its going to be like as an adult? When we started looking for a chi we were set on a short haired girl and look what we got?  When I first saw Elmo I had no idea he was going to be black, or so fluffy come to that. But I was bowled over by his little face and big eyes. People often remark on the colour of him and the amount of fur he has but I don't mind cause in my eyes he's all we wanted and a whole lot more. He's got the most amazingly loving nature, he's just so laid back at times that I think he'll fall over one day 

After all, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

peapod


----------



## chilled100 (Apr 11, 2009)

Rosie's mum I do not think you should feel bad at all. It is your prerogative, as its your hard-earned money. If it was a rescue I could understand some of the criticism...

I found the most gorgeous chi in North West London and was unsure about whether to buy him because I have exams in 2 weeks and it's the most inconvenient time in my year but I couldn't stop thinking about him and so plucked up the courage to email the breeder today and ask if he was still available. Turned out that he is so perfect the breeder has decided to keep him for herself and train him for the show ring!!! I'm really happy that he will have a wonderful home with this mum and sister but still a teensy bit sad because I don't know if I will find another that is just as perfect.

One other point ...I am an analyst at a boutique bank and one of the stocks people were buying last year is Dechra Pharmaceuticals which specialises in medication for pets. So perhaps if you want to have a dip into the markets and invest in a company that is committed to improving life for pets that could be an interesting stock for you to look at. I'm afraid I don't know anything else about it.


----------

